# username change.



## Androidx8791 (Jun 9, 2011)

I need b16 or a moderator to help me, I need to change my username without having to create a new account please.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

what do u need to change it to? i can do that for ya.


----------



## duke69111 (Apr 30, 2012)

I accidently just signed up with the wrong username as well. Can you possibly change it to duke69111

Thanks.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

duke6969 said:


> I accidently just signed up with the wrong username as well. Can you possibly change it to duke69111
> 
> Thanks.


You can change you display name under settings.


----------



## duke69111 (Apr 30, 2012)

jellybellys said:


> You can change you display name under settings.


I don't see anywhere that allows you to change your actual user/display name.

I only see a spot to put your real name.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

duke6969 said:


> I don't see anywhere that allows you to change your actual user/display name.
> 
> I only see a spot to put your real name.


If you want your name changed click on Contact Us at the very top and then choose Issues(To Admins) and tell them what you want it changed to and they should be able to help you out.


----------



## duke69111 (Apr 30, 2012)

Mustang302LX said:


> If you want your name changed click on Contact Us at the very top and then choose Issues(To Admins) and tell them what you want it changed to and they should be able to help you out.


Thanks.


----------

